# C4 trim Restorer



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Am I right in saying that quite simply, C4 is the best trim restorer we can currently buy?

I will be ordering some tomorrow and before I splash the cash (It aint cheap!!) I just wanted to allay any fears. 

Paul


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

short answer: yes.

long answer...


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

It's the best I've used so far, worth every penny :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173944

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179656

Have a look at those :thumb:


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

If its not the best then its pretty dam close , ive been using it for over a year now and wouldnt think of changing it.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Cheers chaps. 
Looks like I might be getting some C4, C5, G1 and G4 now too......pesky threads :wall:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

BlackCat said:


> Cheers chaps.
> Looks like I might be getting some C5, G1 and G4 now too......pesky threads :wall:


Hopefully my line up for my recent photo's prize :thumb:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you guy's think about using C4 trim restorer on a vinyl soft top ?

As it fold's would it crack ? in other word's would it dry hard or remain flexible ?

I've seen quite a few post's on treating fabric roof's but for vinyl it's alway's 303 or Renovo and I have alway's found that these type of product's insist on running down the window's when it rain's even if I apply them and then wash the car:doublesho


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Rob suggested another product...


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I1 smart fabric is the one for soft tops. Looks very impressive.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> I1 smart fabric is the one for soft tops. Looks very impressive.


A quick look on the GTECHNIQ website at L1 mension's fabric roof's , no mention of vinyl


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

blackS2000 said:


> A quick look on the GTECHNIQ website at L1 mension's fabric roof's , no mention of vinyl


Sorry. Didn't read the vinyl part. I1 is for fabrics. The only other is C4 which has already been mentioned.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

There are a myriad of solutions available today

yes Gtechniq works great but its only downfall is that if you want a semi to high/ultra gloss, it wont deliver this. 

Some solutions only work on certain materials. Trim Dream only works on smooth trim)

The best thing to do is deep clean the exterior trim with a paint decontamination system such as Finish Kare (best as it does not contain oxalic acid unlike all the rest) and then clay them with dodo born slippy as lube before beginning any care/restore program


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

Could someone tell me if the G4 'bleeds' like the silicone based trim restorers? 
In other words, something like AG trim dressing leaves trails on the paintwork after it has rained....rather annnoying :wall: lol

Mikey


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

If you meant C4 then no mine hasn't bled at all - G4 is a glass polish :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

No danger of this with C4


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

sorry guys, thanks


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

How does the C4 compare to Dodo Supernatural trim sealent as I miss read Gtechniq site on the C4 and thought it was for pro use only  so I bought the Dodo instead but as yet not used it as the insructions sort of reads that use need the best summers day possible for 24 hours. Have I made a huge mistake


----------



## 328i-sport-ross (Oct 17, 2007)

C4 Permanent Trim Restorer was a total fail for me!
I`m not a top professional at this but in no way am i an amateur, i prepped the surface, totally cleaned it of any remaining residue from previous trim sealants.
The surface was all ready to go.
Applied an even, thin coating to all the black mouldings as i was directed, began to let it dry, parts were fine but was very patchy, areas drying white and flaky!
i then tried to remove it, big no no!

It began flaking even worse,powder like dust came away as i tried to rub it off. took me forever to get off, tried to apply again,same process and same outcome.
Eventually got it all off and did`nt bother to try and re apply.
Total waste of time and money and wont be trying to use again.
Maybe i had a dodgy batch, i dont know but pi%&ed off couldn't describe how it made me feel.

The texture on the moldings isn't smooth and whether this had anything to do with it i dont know.?

don`t get me wrong as any pointers would be a great help but i honestly cant see it working for me.

Im sticking with my trusting old "Sonus" trim dressing.
Heres a couple of pics so you get the idea.


----------

